# Robber flies with prey



## orionmystery

Robber flies with prey.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Very nice, Kurt. I really like the bg vs subject contrast in colors in #1. Sharp DoF and selection in #4 make it another one I really like in this series.


----------



## orionmystery

TheFantasticG said:


> Very nice, Kurt. I really like the bg vs subject contrast in colors in #1. Sharp DoF and selection in #4 make it another one I really like in this series.



Thanks FantasticG.


----------



## JohnS.

Man... I hate bugs. Seeing them in macro makes me cringe. But I love amazing photographs! Awesome focus and I like the DoF in some as stated.


----------



## cgipson1

Kurt.. Lovely shots! Absolutely beautiful! #4 .. those eyes blow me away!


----------



## Viceroy

Fantastic! Great work.


----------



## orionmystery

amej8 said:


> Man... I hate bugs. Seeing them in macro makes me cringe. But I love amazing photographs! Awesome focus and I like the DoF in some as stated.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Kurt.. Lovely shots! Absolutely beautiful! #4 .. those eyes blow me away!


 


Viceroy said:


> Fantastic! Great work.



Thanks for looking and commenting,  amej8, Charlie, Viceroy.


----------



## tpe

Great work. It is funny, after having a look at some of your larger versions of these pics it is quite apparent that they have lost a lot of detail in the resizing, and it actually makes quite a difference to the asthetics.

Tim


----------



## orionmystery

tpe said:


> Great work. It is funny, after having a look at some of your larger versions of these pics it is quite apparent that they have lost a lot of detail in the resizing, and it actually makes quite a difference to the asthetics.
> 
> Tim



Thanks Tim. Yeah, resized images are just not the same


----------



## SixShotEspressO

wow, this is awesome. I wanna try some Macro...........I'm such a noob I dont know what I want to do, this whole world of photography is just too awesome.....hard for me to decide what I want to spend time and $$$ learning to do.


----------



## orionmystery

SixShotEspressO said:


> wow, this is awesome. I wanna try some Macro...........I'm such a noob I dont know what I want to do, this whole world of photography is just too awesome.....hard for me to decide what I want to spend time and $$$ learning to do.



Thanks,  SixShotEspressO.


----------



## jriepe

Kurt,

I just joined this forum a few minutes ago but am looking forward to seeing a lot of shots of yours.  They are Superb with a capital S.

Jerry


----------



## BekahAura

#4 is my favorite, simply because of the unique angle. But really, these are beautiful, all of them.

I was reading your blog after seeing your mosaic of 2011 shots before, and I came across your post on focus stacking. I'm definitely going to try that out sometime soon, it seems like a really challenging goal, especially with moving insects. But I was wondering, did you use that tactic on any of these? I still can't figure out how to find exif info in the photos posted here... what were your settings if you don't mind?


----------



## orionmystery

jriepe said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I just joined this forum a few minutes ago but am looking forward to seeing a lot of shots of yours.  They are Superb with a capital S.
> 
> Jerry


 


BekahAura said:


> #4 is my favorite, simply because of the unique angle. But really, these are beautiful, all of them.
> 
> I was reading your blog after seeing your mosaic of 2011 shots before, and I came across your post on focus stacking. I'm definitely going to try that out sometime soon, it seems like a really challenging goal, especially with moving insects. But I was wondering, did you use that tactic on any of these? I still can't figure out how to find exif info in the photos posted here... what were your settings if you don't mind?



Thaks jriepe, BekahAura for looking and commenting. 

 BekahAura - these are all mostly single exposure, unstacked. 

1/200, ISO100, between F11 to 13.


----------



## kearypik

Amazing pictures! What kind of macro lens do you use?


----------



## BekahAura

At what mm were you shooting? I took a photo of a spider and a fly at f/16 1/50 and ISO 1600 at 60mm and although it may have been a bit deeper from foreground to background, it just seems like I got barely any dof, not like you did in these. I was pretty close because it was a tiny spider... does that have anything to do with it?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## orionmystery

l





kearypik said:


> Amazing pictures! What kind of macro lens do you use?



Thanks kearypik. All with MP-E65 and MT-24EX and concave diffuser: 

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature




BekahAura said:


> At what mm were you shooting? I took a photo of a spider and a fly at f/16 1/50 and ISO 1600 at 60mm and although it may have been a bit deeper from foreground to background, it just seems like I got barely any dof, not like you did in these. I was pretty close because it was a tiny spider... does that have anything to do with it?
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Mostly shot between 1x to 1.5x for the full body shot.


----------



## Salvage

Wow these shots are just fantastic! How far away were you from the fly?


----------



## orionmystery

Salvage said:


> Wow these shots are just fantastic! How far away were you from the fly?



Thanks Salvage. Depends on the magnification. These were shot between @1.5x to 3X....the working distance of the MPE65 at 1x is 4" (front of lens to subject),  at 2X - 2.5" and at 3x - 2".


----------

